# Amazon Flex-Humble



## kingmartin06 (May 17, 2016)

So supposedly, they advertise be your own boss. Normally, I am able to grab more than one 4 hour block in a day, I am curious on how good Amazon is good at keeping track. So in Humble atleast, you check in with the security guard and drive up to the warehouse and scan your packages and tell them how many you scanned then your free to go. You normally have about 35-40 packages to deliver within a 4 hour block, have you ever considered, scanning say like 15-20 packages, loading those up in the car, and count the rest of the packages that you don't scan and load them up, after counting all the packages you tell them how many you have, even though you only scanned maybe 15-20 packages, you still count all packages, tell them the number, go make your delivery for the ones you scanned, since you scanned half of them, you will more than likely finish your deliveries pretty quick, then perhaps you could pick up another block, drive back to the warehouse get in radius, but don't check in with the security guard, and since the amazon app shows your scheduled and ready to check in, you scan the rest of your 15-20 packages, and go make the rest of the deliveries, making even more money. Have you ever thought about trying that? I have not done that, but just a thought haha.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wont work in Dallas, the verify how many packages you scanned vs the route, Why are you trying to cheat Amazon anyway?

I just do an honest days work for what I consider great pay


----------



## kingmartin06 (May 17, 2016)

I'm not trying to cheat Amazon, I have not done that nor will do that, it was just a random thought that crossed my mind. My question is can you work in teams and do something like that? I don't know if they allow that or not. Have 1 person deliver half and the other person deliver half if your in a team? Or is that not allowed?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

kingmartin06 said:


> I'm not trying to cheat Amazon, I have not done that nor will do that, it was just a random thought that crossed my mind. My question is can you work in teams and do something like that? I don't know if they allow that or not. Have 1 person deliver half and the other person deliver half if your in a team? Or is that not allowed?


Oh my mistake, no its not allowed


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

kingmartin06 said:


> have you ever considered, scanning say like 15-20 packages, loading those up in the car, and count the rest of the packages that you don't scan and load them up, after counting all the packages you tell them how many you have, even though you only scanned maybe 15-20 packages, you still count all packages


Because they won't let you leave unless you have actually scanned all the packages (it shows on their laptop to make sure you actually scanned everything.)

btw, Occasionally you will scan a package and it will tell you to give it back to the warehouse (cancelled order) and today when I was done scanning, the warehouse guy said "here is one more for your route".... in short, they see everything you have/have not scanned, and it must be complete before they release you for delivery.

g


----------



## kingmartin06 (May 17, 2016)

gaj said:


> Because they won't let you leave unless you have actually scanned all the packages (it shows on their laptop to make sure you actually scanned everything.)
> 
> btw, Occasionally you will scan a package and it will tell you to give it back to the warehouse (cancelled order) and today when I was done scanning, the warehouse guy said "here is one more for your route".... in short, they see everything you have/have not scanned, and it must be complete before they release you for delivery.
> 
> g


See at the one I go to you just verbally give them a number and then you go. Idk what they do with that number afterwards however. I'm just trying to process this whole being classified as an independent contractor thing. Like would they kick you out if you refused to take some of the deliveries. Im not trying to cheat the system however I also at the same time am curious as to know how far they will go on crossing that line from treating you as an employee even though you are not an employee.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Wont work in Dallas, the verify how many packages you scanned vs the route, Why are you trying to cheat Amazon anyway?
> 
> I just do an honest days work for what I consider great pay


Oh my god


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Oh my god


what?? I made $142 yesterday delivering only 27 packages for the 2 shifts total now if I wanted too, I could of made more in between by singing on to doordash or postmates when I got done early with my first block while waiting for 2nd but was too darn hot


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

kingmartin06 said:


> I'm not trying to cheat Amazon, I have not done that nor will do that, it was just a random thought that crossed my mind. My question is can you work in teams and do something like that? I don't know if they allow that or not. Have 1 person deliver half and the other person deliver half if your in a team? Or is that not allowed?


There is no way for that to be done in my distribution center. An employee watches as we scan each package. Then he check the phone before clearing you to go


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Wont work in Dallas, the verify how many packages you scanned vs the route, Why are you trying to cheat Amazon anyway?
> 
> I just do an honest days work for what I consider great pay


----------

